# WLan Repeater per LAN (Fritz!Box)



## master.of.war (11. November 2012)

Guten Abend,

Meine Situation:
Ich wohne im 5. Stock eines Wohnheims, ein Kollege im 4. direkt unter mir. Ich habe ein LAN-Kabel von ihm zu mir liegen dass in einen Switch bei mir übergeht. Mein Kollege hat eine Fritz!Box 3370. Natürlich verwende ich für meine PC's Netzwerkkabel, allerdings habe ich oben nur relativ schlechten Empfang mit meinem Smartphone bzw. Tablet. 
Nun wollte ich das WLAN von meinem Kollegen bei mir verstärken. Ich habe eine Fritz!Box 3170 über und wollte fragen ob dies geht? Das einfachste wäre diese ebenfalls an den Switch anzuschließen, dann ein neues WLAN aufzumachen und fertig, allerdings will ich kein "neues" WLAN aufmachen sondern das WLAN dass die 3370 austrahlt oben nochmal neu ausstrahlen (zu verstärken), so wie es an jeder UNI mit zisch hundert Repeatern gemacht wird. Also keinen Repeater WLAN zu WLAN sonder LAN zu WLAN falls ihr versteht was ich meine ^^.

Gruß
master.of.war


----------



## Maaarc (12. November 2012)

So nicht möglich, sorry.
Bzw. schon, aber unwirtschaftlich:
Cisco kann das, ab 600$. 
Meine Empfehlung: Fritz.Repeater 300E für 65€ ABER! als LAN-Brücke konfigurieren.
Ist dann ein gewöhnlicher Access Point.
Wenn dich die 2 Geräte dann stören, könntest du dir auch eine Fritzbox kaufen und die als Switch/AP anstatt als Router konfigurieren.
Aber das war ja nicht gefragt.

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## master.of.war (12. November 2012)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Antwort! 

Allerdings wenn ich das richtig verstehe macht der FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 300E dann ein "neues" WLAN auf wenn man es per Netzwerkkabel anschließt oder?
(Also werden dann wenn man in der Reichweite des Routers und des FRITZ!WLAN Reapeaters 300E ist 2 WLAN-Netzwerke angezeigt.)
Seh ich dass richtig?

Mfg


----------



## the.hai (12. November 2012)

Ein Repeater greift ein anderes WLAN auf und verstärkt dieses nur, sollte also dein Wlan schon zu schwach ankommen, dann könnte es Probleme geben. Alles was aus Lan ein Wlan macht nennt sich Accesspoint. 
Die einfachste Variante ist die Konfiguration deiner Fritzbox als Accesspoint, sofern dies möglich ist. Dann hast du zwar zwei Wlan Netze, aber das spielt keine Rolle, wenn du deine Geräte immer nur mit deinem automatisch verbinden lässt.

Ich habs Zuhause genauso gelöst:

Mein Vater im Erdgeschoss hat den Router mit Wlan, die Stahlbetondecke schirmt aber sehr gut ab, somit habe ich mir oben einen Accesspoint ans LAN angeschlossen.

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_WLAN_3170.pdf Seite83

Sollte also auch als Repeater einsetzbar sein.


----------



## jumperm (19. November 2012)

Hi master.of.war,

ich habe das selbe vor wie du. Das ganze läuft unter dem Stichwort W-LAN Roaming. Mehrere AccessPoints, welche per Kabel verbunden sind spannen ein W-Lan Netzwerk auf, welches vom Nutzer durchwandert werden kann ohne Verbindungsabbrüche zu haben. Beim durchstöbern diverser Foren scheint dies aber nur in der Theorie gut zu funktionieren. Da du aber schon alle Hardware hast ist es ein Versuch wert.

Hier unter Punkt 5 oder hier findest du die Infos zum einstellen der Fritzbox (die FAQs von AVM ist richtig gut!!!)
Im prinzip musst du nur die selbe SSID und den selben Schlüssel und einen Anderen Kanal (optimaler Weise 1, 6 oder 11) für das W-LAN wählen. In der 2. Fritzbox müssen aber jegliche Dienste abgeschaltet werden, wie z.B. DHCP.

Viel Glück und gib bitte mal bescheid, ob es funktioniert!


----------



## master.of.war (20. November 2012)

Vielen Dank, werde es gleich heute Abend mal ausprobieren und dann bescheidgeben!


----------

